
Why Did CNN Just Buy a Totally Useless App? - rexreed
http://gizmodo.com/why-did-cnn-just-buy-a-totally-useless-app-1789426866
======
Neliquat
This is so lost. I am imagining ways how this is even a workable experiment
for them. Misguided attempt to reach millennals? 'Social news'? It just
boggles the mind. I am sure someone will know more here.

------
sheraz
Acquire of Casey neistat, the hottest YouTube star at the moment. I hope he
got mega paid on the deal because I don't think he can pull CNN out of their
nosedive. That goes for all the major media outlets.

